# WebTop 3.0 question?



## BigCrisco39 (May 12, 2012)

Ok so i am using Apex launcher and have noticed when i plug my phone into WebDock it asks me what action i want to use and i say WebDock. It then goes to phone view. When Iam using the stock launcher i can enter into WebDock with no problem.

Anybody know what Iam talking about or have a solution to get it to go into WebDock while using Apex?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## rwk623 (Aug 21, 2011)

I just put the ics 215 release on my Razr and the dock will not work with apex launcher anymore. I have to set it back to default launcher for the webtop to work.


----------



## garywojdan81 (Aug 2, 2011)

Have you tried to make Apex a system app? I'm currently running Simplex 1.2 & it uses the trebuchet launcher from cm9, as a system app, and webtop works perfectly for me.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigCrisco39 (May 12, 2012)

I am using holo launcher now and did a system install and it does the same thing of going to just mirror mode instead of WebTop mode.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------

